# Thinker- Bibelot Cherod Tinsmith- RIP dear Friend



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Please accept my heartfelt sympathy cherie . I KNOW how hard that is ... HUGZZZZZZZZ from all of us at Sheroc !


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_OH NO! I am so very, very sorry for your loss, Cherie! I know he was your last link to your beloved mother. This must be so painful for you. You have my deepest sympathy.

I can well imagine that there is a great reunion going on in Heaven tonight.

He may be gone but will never be forgotten. You must have innumerable memories of him and your mom. They will help salve the wound over time.

May God send His blessings down upon you._


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I loved thinker from afar - RIP sweet boy.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I am so sorry...must be so many emotions....
Tears for you, I know he was more than special. So so so sorry.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Many many hugs for you, Cherie! I'm so very sorry for your loss, I too loved Thinker from the comments and pictures that you shared.
It must be so hard, but now he's free from suffering and pain, and the reunion in Heaven going on right now must be epic!!

Sending more hugs, my heart and thoughts are with you.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

how very sad that your special darling had to leave you. :sad2:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss, Cherie.

Thinker, may you rest in peace.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I know he belonged to your mother, you gave him a good final home. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sport Girl (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Take comfort in knowing that others are thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

So sorry to hear that you lost your old man. Bet your mom is happy to have him back with her though. My prayers are with you tonight.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Thinker.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

So sorry to hear about this. Losing a pet is one of the most difficult things we can endure and I know that he was very special to you. It is hard, but I know you will heal in time. 

On another note, this should be a message to everyone about the importance of taking your dog to the vet the very instant you suspect bloat rather than waiting it out.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your beloved Thinker. They always leave us too soon.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I feel so sorry for you today. When we spoke this afternoon we were talking about him it just doesn't seem right he should be gone now. But I know that with his heart mummer and other health problems he hasn't been doing well for a while now. You absolutely did the kindest thing for him. He always was a wonderful beautiful boy. I'll miss him. :grouphug: I'll be praying for you and your family as I know he'll leave a big hole in all of your hearts.


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

My deepest sympathies. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

How very sad! So, so sorry for you loss. I know your mom and Thinker will be happy to see each other. I hope you find solace in knowing this, I know how hard this has to be for you! Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I am so sorry. I loved looking at Thinker's handsome pictures and hearing about him. He was a very beautiful silver. You did very well by him and will continue your good work with the rest of your buddies. The gang and I are thinking of you tonight. I really enjoyed reading your story about your Mom and Thinker. 
Best wishes and warm regards,
Tory


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry about Thinker. 
RIP handsome boy.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

((((Hugs))))) i am so sorry for your loss. 

i will bekeeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your loss. There is a great reunion! RIP Thinker


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss, always such a hard decision but one that I know you made at the right time. Hugs to all of you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> So sorry to hear about this. Losing a pet is one of the most difficult things we can endure and I know that he was very special to you. It is hard, but I know you will heal in time.
> 
> On another note, this should be a message to everyone about the importance of taking your dog to the vet the very instant you suspect bloat rather than waiting it out.


If you are having your dog spayed or neutered...PLEASE!!!! Have their stomach tacked at the same time.

Please know, this dear soul did not die because of neglect. I have been watching him like a hawk since his first bloat episode several weeks ago. If he had been younger, and if his heart was not already a mess, we might have gone through crazy measures to save him. It was my choice and my choice alone not to do that. Two bloat episodes in about five weeks....my vet agreed...this was likely what would take him in the end anyway. Please know too, from the onset of his symptom to our arrival at the vets took about 40 minutes. In an hour it was all done, beginning to end. We did not wait, we did not hesitate. So I beg you not to read anything into this. Whether you like me, whether you hate me, just know we loved this boy with all of our hearts and did our best by him, and made our decisions last night based on all these things. I pray none of you ever has to face anything similar, having an old, beloved dog and having to weigh out the emptiness you know you will feel vs. knowing you must leave your own feelings out of the equation and do what is right for the dog. 

Thank you all so much for you kind messages. They mean a lot to me.


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

Most of us have been through the loss of a beloved pet and understand how painful it is. As hard as it may be, ending an animal's suffering is the right decision. Please accept my sympathies.


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

My deepest sympathies to you and both your human and canine family.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss Cherie.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, but you know you made the right decision to give him an easy, painless passing, no matter how difficult it was for you. May he awake joyfully at your mother's side.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> If you are having your dog spayed or neutered...PLEASE!!!! Have their stomach tacked at the same time.
> 
> Please know, this dear soul did not die because of neglect. I have been watching him like a hawk since his first bloat episode several weeks ago. If he had been younger, and if his heart was not already a mess, we might have gone through crazy measures to save him. It was my choice and my choice alone not to do that. Two bloat episodes in about five weeks....my vet agreed...this was likely what would take him in the end anyway. Please know too, from the onset of his symptom to our arrival at the vets took about 40 minutes. In an hour it was all done, beginning to end. We did not wait, we did not hesitate. So I beg you not to read anything into this. Whether you like me, whether you hate me, just know we loved this boy with all of our hearts and did our best by him, and made our decisions last night based on all these things. I pray none of you ever has to face anything similar, having an old, beloved dog and having to weigh out the emptiness you know you will feel vs. knowing you must leave your own feelings out of the equation and do what is right for the dog.
> 
> Thank you all so much for you kind messages. They mean a lot to me.


Cherie in no way shape or form should you have to justify anything about how you handled Thinker. You have been so worried about him for weeks and you've spent so much time talking about what to do about him with me the vet and others. Its been slow torture for you trying to figure out the best thing to do for him considering his age and his other health problems. Even yesterday afternoon you were talking about how you were watching over him and caring for him. You have been there for him every step of the way. You were there for that dog his whole life even helping your Mom pick him out when he was a pup. You've provided a home for him when he needed it and you've loved him and taken care of him and then at the end did the kindest and most loving thing you could for him. No on could ask more of anyone. 

I know that you are hurting today. My whole family hurts with you at his passing and we will all be praying for you today and in the coming days and weeks.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Losing an old friend is never easy ... it is a long journey. 

May the joyful memories of your days with Thinker shine thru the pain.

Surely, Thinker knows you were his guardian angel:angel:

Sending healing prayers your way.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my... you have my deepest sympathies. I am so sorry to hear about this. RIP, Thinker; you took amazing care of him, and I'm sure you made the right decision for him.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. It is such a hard decision to let them go even when you know it was the right one for Thinker. He lived a great life and was well loved by you and your mother. (((Hugs)))


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> If you are having your dog spayed or neutered...PLEASE!!!! Have their stomach tacked at the same time.
> 
> Please know, this dear soul did not die because of neglect. I have been watching him like a hawk since his first bloat episode several weeks ago. If he had been younger, and if his heart was not already a mess, we might have gone through crazy measures to save him. It was my choice and my choice alone not to do that. Two bloat episodes in about five weeks....my vet agreed...this was likely what would take him in the end anyway. Please know too, from the onset of his symptom to our arrival at the vets took about 40 minutes. In an hour it was all done, beginning to end. We did not wait, we did not hesitate. So I beg you not to read anything into this. Whether you like me, whether you hate me, just know we loved this boy with all of our hearts and did our best by him, and made our decisions last night based on all these things. I pray none of you ever has to face anything similar, having an old, beloved dog and having to weigh out the emptiness you know you will feel vs. knowing you must leave your own feelings out of the equation and do what is right for the dog.
> 
> Thank you all so much for you kind messages. They mean a lot to me.


Cherie, my second comment was not directed at you by any means. I am very sorry that it appeared that way. I feel really bad about that as it wasn't what I intended.

I believe with all of my heart that you did everything you could for him. Sometimes things just happen too quickly and I would have made the same decision with an older dog with heart problems. I just want anyone reading this to act with the utmost immediacy if this ever happens, maybe another younger dog can be saved by reading this thread.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

My deepest condolences to you and your family during this hard time!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dear Cherie,
You have my heartfelt sympathy for your very sad and poignant loss. I know Thinker was a tangible connection to your mother on this earth, and your devotion to him was unparalleled. It's said "every cloud has a silver lining," I believe Thinker is now that glowing silver spirit in the sky, shining his love down on you and basking in your mother's once again. A long, good life, where one is always kept safe and loved, is one to celebrate. When the sadness ebbs, as it will, Thinker will forever more bring a smile to your heart. _You did right by him __his whole life__ through_, walking him right up to Heaven's door. No poodle could have a better friend than you.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

You have my sincere sympathy, you've lost someone who was a special part of your family. Even when it is expected, it is still always unexpected ...


----------



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

My heart just breaks for you...It was obvious how much you loved him. I'll be praying that you heal quickly. :angel:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Cherie....Although I was sure you did everything you could do for your beloved friend, I think it was good for us to hear how you did everything you could for him right up to making that very painful and lonely decision to give him the best you could as you always have.

I like to believe that no matter what passes between people, we all have enough Christian attitude, empathy and compassion to pull together during a crisis in another person's life. If we can't do that, then we do not belong in the human race._

Sorry...missed a very important word!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Cherie I can't imagine how you're feeling right now, Thinker was a huge part of your life and a vestige of peace after your mothers passing...I hope you take comfort in knowing that he lived an amazing life and that his legacy will live on through his children and your memories of him!!


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. Godspeed, Thinker


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry... I always enjoyed seeing pictures of the old gentleman, and know that you loved him so much.

Rest in peace, sweet boy.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Cherie,

I'm very sorry for your loss. Words never can express all they mean to us and the part of our hearts they take when they go.

Thank you for sharing your love for him and your care of him until the end.

Tabatha


----------



## John Rambo (Feb 27, 2011)

losing a friend that loves unconditionally is tough; may there be a happy reunion in doggie heaven for him!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss Cherie big hugs to you and your family.

I know he meant the world to you.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

You already know how much I loved Thinker, too! I'm sorry I've been off the forum for so long today, but know that I've been thinking of you all day - I'm glad we had a chance to chat yesterday and this afternoon - and I hope once we get back to Bismarck, I can settle down for a really good marathon yap!! Love you, my Cherie - God bless you for taking such good care of Thinker until he could be with your mom once again!! You are an amazing poodle mom!

Barb


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

oh Cherie i am so very sorry on your loss


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.. I know you loved him dearly and did what was best for him.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. He was a beautiful dog, and a link to your mother. You will be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Thinker was one fine gentleman, and I know you'll miss him. Thank you for giving us the opportunity to get to know him. You're in my prayers.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Thinker had a long a blessed life with you and your mom...he is thanking you from above for cutting short his suffering and taking such good care of him. Sad for you that such a beloved family member is gone but I know Thinker is pretty happy now with your mom again...I will miss hearing about him. I looked up his recent birthday pix, he was indeed a special old gent...have fun up there, Thinker, you will be missed by all!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would like to thank you all for your outpouring of understanding, acceptance and kindness. This is a horribly difficult time for our family. Thinker was larger than life. He was such a good and kind soul. He was the living definition of a true gentleman. There was never a human who met him who wasn't touched by his grace and character. There was not another canine he did not accept completely, be it a spayed female or intact male. Stud dogs can have issues accepting other intact males, considering them a threat. But not Thinker. All dogs were welcome on his turf, whether here or my Mom's home.

You have not heard the end of Thinker's story. I have been contacted by other breeders whose Thinker kids, grandkids and great grandkids are carrying on his legacy. Conformation champions, field champions, titled agility, Rally and obedience dogs everywhere one looks...What a combination of beauty and brains. As my heart heals, I will post some albums of the silver fox as a baby, teenager, adult and aging man. I intend to write a short story of his life, how he enhanced all of our lives and the impact he has made on silver Standards the world over. I will share this with you when it is done.

Until then, thank you all again. Your kindness has touched me deeply.


----------



## Virginia TheNurse (Mar 11, 2011)

James and I send big hugs and poodly kisses to you and your furkids to try and give you comfort..............:angel::angel2::flowers::hug:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Virginia...THANK YOU! Give James a big kiss and squeeze from me! I will get through this...with the support and kindness of people like you! xo


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Please accept my sympathy for your loss. He will live forever in your heart!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> Please accept my sympathy for your loss. He will live forever in your heart!


Thank you! Yes he will!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Cherie, I was at UKC rally trials on the weekend and was very saddenned when I learned of Thinker's passing. I know how you loved your beloved silver boy and I just cannot imagine the loss that you are feeling. Try to take comfort in knowing that he and your Mom are back together again, laughing and playing in the eternal sunshine.

Please know that Thinker's legacy of excellence lives on. One of his grandchildren was at the trial and took a top score! 

Rest easy, beautiful Thinker.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cavon said:


> Cherie, I was at UKC rally trials on the weekend and was very saddenned when I learned of Thinker's passing. I know how you loved your beloved silver boy and I just cannot imagine the loss that you are feeling. Try to take comfort in knowing that he and your Mom are back together again, laughing and playing in the eternal sunshine.
> 
> Please know that Thinker's legacy of excellence lives on. One of his grandchildren was at the trial and took a top score!
> 
> Rest easy, beautiful Thinker.


Thank you so much Cavon. Knowing Thinker is with my Mom once again is all that is keeping me together. They will be doing the happy dance together forever now.

Thank you so much for the news about his Grandchild. His legacy will live on for decades. What was the dog's name, do you know?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh Cherie I was out at a flyball tournament all weekend and am just now seeing this. I am so sorry for your loss. I know Thinker was very much loved by you and your mother. Please know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CelticKitti said:


> Oh Cherie I was out at a flyball tournament all weekend and am just now seeing this. I am so sorry for your loss. I know Thinker was very much loved by you and your mother. Please know you are in my thoughts.


Thank you so much! With your help, we got him through the first episode of bloat. But, even though we did it all the same this time, he just did not rally. Then when the vet told me she felt a huge mass on his spleen or an enormously enlarged spleen, I made the decision not to wait. My heart is broken, but I know it was the right thing to do. Yes, he was a deeply loved boy!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Trillium said:


> Cherie in no way shape or form should you have to justify anything about how you handled Thinker. You have been so worried about him for weeks and you've spent so much time talking about what to do about him with me the vet and others. Its been slow torture for you trying to figure out the best thing to do for him considering his age and his other health problems. Even yesterday afternoon you were talking about how you were watching over him and caring for him. You have been there for him every step of the way. You were there for that dog his whole life even helping your Mom pick him out when he was a pup. You've provided a home for him when he needed it and you've loved him and taken care of him and then at the end did the kindest and most loving thing you could for him. No on could ask more of anyone.
> 
> I know that you are hurting today. My whole family hurts with you at his passing and we will all be praying for you today and in the coming days and weeks.


trillium - so very well said. 

cherie, if i were a poodle, i would want you to be my human mom. you are an amazingly caring person, but also a very wise, strong, unselfish one. you chose to take the suffering and pain onto yourself so that Thinker did not have to endure it anymore. God be with you, Cherie and with your whole family as you all heal from this.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Cherie....Although I was sure you did everything you could do for your beloved friend, I think it was good for us to hear how you did everything you could for him right up to making that very painful and lonely decision to give him the best you could as you always have.
> 
> I like to believe that no matter what passes between people, we all have enough Christian attitude, empathy and compassion to pull together during a crisis in another person's life. If we can't do that, then we do not belong in the human race._
> 
> Sorry...missed a very important word!


amen...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

So sorry to hear this news, Cherie.
Thinker lives on in his descendants. He had a great impact on the silver standard poodle world, and will not be forgotten.
His sister Seiko and his grandchildren Cheers and Troy send you comforting wags and licks!
Vivienne


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jessie's Mom said:


> trillium - so very well said.
> 
> cherie, if i were a poodle, i would want you to be my human mom. you are an amazingly caring person, but also a very wise, strong, unselfish one. you chose to take the suffering and pain onto yourself so that Thinker did not have to endure it anymore. God be with you, Cherie and with your whole family as you all heal from this.


Bless you for saying such a kind and lovely thing! Thank you. I could not fathom the idea of trying for my sake. Thinker never hurt a soul in his life, and he needed to be allowed to go with grace and dignity and gentleness. And he did, and for that I am thankful.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

My condolences in your loss. Thinker was quite the gentleman. You could see that knowing sparkle in his eyes as he watched Quincy bounce around as a little puppy. I'm sure he told the rest of the pack how important it is to take extra special care of you while he is away.


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

Hugs, so sorry for your loss of Thinker.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> So sorry to hear this news, Cherie.
> Thinker lives on in his descendants. He had a great impact on the silver standard poodle world, and will not be forgotten.
> His sister Seiko and his grandchildren Cheers and Troy send you comforting wags and licks!
> Vivienne


Thank you so much Vivienne. It is fantastic the number of people who have contacted me through emails and FB, people I have never known until now, telling me about their Thinker descendants. It is amazing how many of them have gone on to do wonderful things, your gang among them. If you are ever up this way I would love to meet Troy. I hear he has the same wise eyes as his Grandpa and looks quite a bit like him. Hugs to you...I know how much you loved him.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You made the right decision.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

BFF said:


> My condolences in your loss. Thinker was quite the gentleman. You could see that knowing sparkle in his eyes as he watched Quincy bounce around as a little puppy. I'm sure he told the rest of the pack how important it is to take extra special care of you while he is away.


Thank you very much. Yes, he had sparkle right to the end. He was just such a deep, deep soul. The other dogs are grieving along with me. It is going to take a while for things to feel normal again, but they bring me a ton of comfort just being here looking into my eyes.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss Cherie. Your family is in my thoughts.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the demise of your beloved Thinker. It is so hard to make the right decision in such a stressful time...you did right by him. You gave him an extraordinary life and he is at peace.

Thinking of you.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

I am so sad for your loss. Please know that my prayers will be with during these tough times.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh no Cherie I'm so sorry for for your loss my thoughs and prays are with you and your family in this very sad time. Rest in peace sweet Thinker♥


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. I loved seeing the beautiful man in all his glory. These guys really do have such a place in our heart.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

THANK YOU!! You all have no idea how your kindness and compassion has helped me through this awful time. I am getting through it. I have spent the last day and a half trying to overdose on Thinker photos and videos so I do not come across them by accident and start this all over again. I am coping, but I think it is because I am certain I made the right choice for HIM. It really doesn't matter that I wish he could have lived to be twenty. What mattered was his comfort, his quality of life and his dignity. But, the incredible support I have received here and on Facebook have been like arms wrapped around me in a big, warm hug.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So Sorry for your loss. We are all thinking about you at this difficult time. Hugs from Sylvia, Sadie and Lacey.


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Thinker. (((HUGS)))


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much Schpeckie and Maura9900. Each day the pain of missing him lightens a little. I so appreciate your kind thoughts.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

I was so saddened to hear about Thinker, I am so sorry that you lost this dear sweet boy. Though I have never met you personally, I have learned through your posts and messages that you loved him very much and that he was a very special part of your family. 
Please know that you made the right decision, though difficult and heartwrenching, you did what was best for Thinker and that showed your tremendous love for him.
Now he is comfortable and without pain and best of all with your Mother.
I am so sorry


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

My heart cries with saddnes for you and your family! 
But, at the same time, I am lifted by knowing Thinker is running free of any pain or limits now! Remember, he will always be but a whisper away!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you both so much. I have gotten better at dealing with it. I know for certain it was the right thing to do for him. I loved him so much, it brought me a fair amount of peace to see the peace it brought him after being so panicked and hurting. And I know for sure if I were able to ask my Mother, she would have wanted me to end her boy's suffering. It is amazing what you find yourself capable of out of love for your beloved pet. I so appreciate your kindness.


----------

